# Slideshow Software



## Chris_M (Apr 20, 2012)

I read somewhere a while back that there was a slideshow software that would allow you to tap a key when you wanted the next photo to appear (like on a tone, beat or tempo change in whatever music was added to the slideshow), but that it was only available for the Mac.

Looking around the net, I cannot find anything like that, at least none that specifically state that in thier description.
I run Windows 7 64-bit, and wanted to ask if anyone knows of any slideshow software that:

... specifically allows the tapping of a key in order to set the next photo change in time with the music
... can handle HD Photos

:thinking: Commercial Software might also be acceptable is it doesn't cost hundreds of Euro!


----------



## sty2586 (Apr 21, 2012)

Look into "MAGIX Fotos auf CD & DVD", it has something in this kind. I never used it, but the manual says it can do it also automatically.
Maybe there is a trial version  http://www.magix.com/at/

Greetings from Vienna 
Franz


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 22, 2012)

How odd, your reply was posted yesterday evening, yet I only just now got notification of a reply...

Anyway, thanks, I'll look that up.
And if anyone know of any others, please do post.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2012)

It may have gone into moderation because of the link Chris.


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for that info sty2586.
I've now had urgent reason to do a slideshow, and got MAGIX PhotoStory on CD & DVD 10 DeluxeHD.
Whereas it doesn't have the button thing I was looking for, it DOES allow pretty precise placing of photos on the timeline, and it turns out that is probably better.
The slideshow I made was using very old, scanned prints, but the processing was done to the best of my ability with LR and Photoshop.

[End of post-related statement]

It's of pictures of my daughters life from when she was born right up to the last pictures I took of her myself,
*she was murdered on Saturday in Germany by her boyfriend*.
I'm not asking anyone to go have a look, but should anyone wish to see the slideshow of her and/or what the software in question can do,
for someone that never made a slideshow before, but produced this 3 days after purchase and installation,
here's a link to it on YouTube (description, video text and music are in German):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdEo4KAcNfc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh Chris, I'm so sorry to hear that.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Victoria, sorry I didn't answer sooner, I've been getting Facebook messages from her friends all day, hard to keep up with things at the moment.


----------



## JulieM (Jul 13, 2012)

My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Parafly (Jul 13, 2012)

Ugh..... so sorry.... can't even imagine that.... sincere condolences....


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, condolences from all of us.....


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody!

Without wanting to sound cold, I also wanted to show what could be done with no working knowledge of the software involved, or indeed ever having done a slideshow before, and also having to do it while not being able to properly see from crying due to the circumstances.
The software can do way more, but I wanted to keep this particular slideshow simple.

From a purely technical perspective, in my opinion, the software is WELL worth the money!


----------



## canyonlight (Jul 20, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about this Chris. I hope that you and your family are recovering ok.


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you, and I am feeling a little better.
But I don't know about tomorrow, I fly out at zero-dark-thirty in the morning to go over.
NOT something I am looking forward to.


----------



## Fotografo Steel (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know what to say... My memories are with you...


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 20, 2012)

Danke...


----------

